# صور نادرة للكنيسة المعلقة؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2009)

الكنيسة المعلقة، هي كنيسة العذراء مريم. وعرفت 

باسم المعلقة لأنها شيدت فوق برجين من حصن بابليون الروماني. يبلغ ارتفاع الكنيسة المعلقة 

نحو ثلاثة عشر مترا، وهي ذات أهمية دينية خاصة؛ بما تشهده من احتفالات دينية مسيحية 

كبرى: مثل تنصيب المطارنة (البطاركة).هي ذات أهمية أيضا، لأنها

 شهدت محاكمة الأساقفة أو القساوسة الذين اتهموا بالهرطقة (الترويج 

للبدع). وقد أبحر وأطنب المؤرخون في الكتابة عن مجموعة المقتنيات الثمينة التي تضمها، والتي

 من بينها أوان قيمة ومباخر فضية وذهبية. ومن الناحية الوصفية، فإن الكنيسة مستطيلة الشكل؛ 

بطول نحو أربعة وعشرين مترا، وعرض عشرين متر ونصف المتر.

تقع واجهة الكنيسة بالناحية الغربية، وهي من طابقين. وتوجد هناك نافورة أمام الكنيسة.

الأبعاد
العرض ٢٠.٥ م 


الطول ٢٤.١ م 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كنيسة المعلقه سنة 1920

​






الكنيسة المعلقة 1935









































زيارة البابا مكاريوس للكنيسة المعلقة 1944
















زيارة البابا كيرلس السادس للكنيسة المعلقة 1959
















منقول​


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2009)

الكنيسة المعلقة عام 1970
















الكنيسة المعلقة عام 1980


























الكنيسة المعلقة عام 2005


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2009)

انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر وليا جناح النسر

انا مصنوع من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر​


----------



## magdyphilip (16 يوليو 2009)

أين الصور


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2009)

غريب انا عندي فيه صور ...لماذا لم تظهر عندك ...هل في مشكلة في جهازك ؟؟؟؟​
على كل شكراً لمرورك​


----------



## maramero (16 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير
حلوة اوي الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2009)

روووووووووووعة يا جورجينا

مجهود رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى بجد
على الصور الحلوه 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الصور والمعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (17 يوليو 2009)

صور روعه جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعبك خير

سلام المسيح


----------



## godwithme (17 يوليو 2009)

روووووووووووعة يا جورجينا


ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعبك خير


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## bahaa_06 (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## organza (18 يوليو 2009)

صور جميييييييييييييييييلة اووووووووووووووى شكرااااااا


----------



## magdy72 (20 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميلة ، ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
نتمني كتابة معلومات اكثر عن الكنيسة المعلقة


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جدا والصور زادت الموضوع ثراء 

مجهود جميل يا جورجينا 


الرب يعوضك يا قمر​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميله جداااا*
*يوضع لينكه في الموضوع المثبت عن الاديره والاماكن المقدسه*​


----------

